# Is it too late plant Crocus bulbs in Zone 5b?



## Samael (Jul 25, 2021)

Found some crocus bulbs on sale, so picked up a couple bags (about 150 bulbs total). I am wondering if it's too late to plant them this year or if I can still plant them.

Looking online it says late spring to early fall but there is no indication of what temperature is best.

I am located in Michigan, around the Detroit area if that helps.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Throw em in. You can have all 150 planted in an hour if you hustle. Theyll grow.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

You can plant them up until the ground freezes.


----------

